# Ordered Today!!!



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 22, 2008)

I will hopefully get my Northern Lights and Aurora Indica from marijuana-seeds.nl in a few weeks; fingers crossed. I have heard good things about them so I gave them a shot.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 22, 2008)

i ordered from them.you will get your seeds


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 23, 2008)

They look like a good bunch, and their reviews are real good as well.


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like some great choices also. Definitely keep us posted. I will have my fingers crossed for you my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 23, 2008)

it took about 3 weeks from order to delivery.for me anyway.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 25, 2008)

I already got the confirmation that they shipped, could be 7 - 25 days 
Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 5, 2008)

My seeds landed in my hands yesterday afternoon. I can't wait to taste the goodness of Northern Lights (been too long since I have enjoyed that classic.)


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 5, 2008)

...and the doc comes through again...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 5, 2008)

:aok:  *Northern Lights is a classic and I have read alot of good things about AI too*  :farm:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 5, 2008)

Aurora Indica is lovely smoke.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 8, 2008)

It only took 10 days. So long as the genetics are good I will be ordering from them again. They have a 4.5 out of 5 rating so I am confident they are a good company.


----------

